# CO2 diffuser



## 1843 (Oct 23, 2010)

I broke my fancy glass spiral CO2 diffuser when I was cleaning it. I remember a long while back someone saying that you could just use something like an airstone. Or was it limestone? 

I always had trouble with the glass diffuser anyways because the white wafer diffuser thing would always get covered in algae, and was hard to clean (even with peroxide). 

Any suggestions? I've been running it without CO2 for a few lazy months, and things are looking sad.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

An airstone could work but its not very efficient and it will get clogged up really fast too. I have used this Hagen Elite Mini Underwater Filter at PETCO before by running the CO2 airline into the impeller chamber so that the CO2 gets broken up by the impeller and distributed through the tank. ~$12 at Petsmart.


----------



## 1843 (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks, that's an interesting solution. 

Oh! it just came to me... lime wood, not lime stone. Supposed to make very fine bubbles. I googled it, and there's even utube videos. I'll watch videos of fish, but not bubbles...

What else do people use?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

UP Co2 NEW ATOMIZER SYSTEM 12/16mm D-508-12 on eBay.ca (item 260665735975 end time 16-Nov-10 00:20:02 EST)

I used this one, it's better than a standard co2 diffuser.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I found lime wood works better than the glass diffuser. You can put the wood just under you filter intake.

Although I am seriously thinking about getting an atomizer referred by effox to eliminate one more line going into the tank.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It works so well at diffusing you won't even see bubbles.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are still looking for glass diffusers, I have 2 your are welcome to for $10. PM me if interested.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 1843 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I'll try the limewood now and think about getting an inline diffuser. I have a separate rena filter for the UV system, but I haven't had it set up for a while. Maybe down the road I'll work a diffuser into that system. 

Just think: an inline diffuser aaand inline heat. That would clean up the clutter at the back of the tank!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You won't regret it. It'll look much cleaner and perform better.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 inline diffusers. Only used one but they were great. Actually if anyone wants one pm me.. I can sell the one I didn't use.


----------



## 1843 (Oct 23, 2010)

pm ing you.

Oh, and I wonder is KMS tools in Coquitlam still the best place to fill the tank? I'm in North Delta and work on Annacis Island, so it would be nice to find somewhere closer.


----------

